# Hey From FL Keys



## PT_KNPP22 (Aug 30, 2021)

What’s up sailors, hope all are doing well. My name is Pete. I’m new to the forum and sailing. I own and liveaboard a 1980 Morgan 321 that I love to take out. Still learning and hope to learn from this forum as well.
✌


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome Pete. I think you will find this to be a great site.


----------



## flee27 (Jan 16, 2018)

Welcome Pete. How long have you been in the keys? I will be in the lower keys next week on a boat. Any recommendations on places to see, anchor? Places to avoid?

Thanks
Foster


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Aug 30, 2021)

flee27 said:


> Welcome Pete. How long have you been in the keys? I will be in the lower keys next week on a boat. Any recommendations on places to see, anchor? Places to avoid?
> 
> Thanks
> Foster


I moved here back in Oct. I actually haven't had much opportunity to go down to the lower keys yet. I sailed my boat down from Tampa in Dec and have just done some local sailing around the upper keys. Hope you have a great trip down.


----------



## Annapolitan (Feb 22, 2021)

Welcome from another new member.

Cheers,

Annapolitan


----------



## MoonBeamEstate (Jan 1, 2021)

Welcome from someone else that has a fantastic old sailing girl. Not my wife.


----------



## GlanRock (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome to Sailnet, its a great place to get info from those who do it or done it!


----------



## Ravven25 (Sep 10, 2019)

Welcome and enjoy the site, Pete!


----------



## flee27 (Jan 16, 2018)

*PT_KNPP22. *We just returned from our time in the Keys. If you like to snorkel I would definitely recommend you take the time to go out to Looe Key. It is about 5 miles south of Summerland Key/Newfound Harbor. Newfound Harbor is I good protected anchorage and makes an easy point to anchor before or after visiting Looe Key. This was one of the most healthy reefs I have seen around. Lots of sea life and reef.

Overall we had a great time visiting your new home waters. Enjoy them

Foster


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Aug 30, 2021)

I will definitely check it out. Thanks for the info.


----------

